# Mainboard vs. Waschmaschine



## der8auer (28. September 2012)

Ist zwar keine extreme Kühlmethode, aber dennoch sehr extrem und eine passendere Kategorie ist mir nicht eingefallen 

Mein Benchkollege Christian Ney von Ocaholic hat gestern mal probiert wie es einem Intel DZ77RE-75K in der Waschmaschine ergeht. Wer eine Stunde Zeit und eine Menge Langeweile mitbringt kann sich den kompletten Waschgang hier anschauen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLymhiNCwCs​
Quelle: ocaholic - Intel DZ77RE-75K vs Washing Machine at 1'500 RPM! - Extreme - Reviews


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

Was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (28. September 2012)

Warum macht man sowas???


----------



## Andrej (28. September 2012)

Ist ja geil!Da hat aber einer nichts zutun.Jetzt muss er nur noch versuchen das Ding zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## 3-way (28. September 2012)

Jetzt ist es zumindest wieder sauber!


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2012)

War ja vorher schon kaputt. Trotzdem, ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## iShotZombies (29. September 2012)

Das Mainboard ist geknickt, tröste es. 
Langeweile²


----------



## tomski43 (29. September 2012)

@highspeedpingu
Er macht sowas, weil er vielleicht weiß, daß ein Mainboard nicht einlaufen kann.
Dagegen können Euro-Scheine sehr wohl einlaufen. Ob es darum ein Geld-Wäsche-Gesetz gibt? 
Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Gesetz, was das Waschen eines Mainboards verbietet.


----------



## SchnickNick (29. September 2012)

But will it blend?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2012)

Da hat wohl jemand zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireb0ng (29. September 2012)

Die arme Miele Maschine


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. September 2012)

omg xD, da war doch nicht nur langeweile im spiel ^^ XD


----------



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

und jetzt als kaum gebraucht auf eBay versteigern


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2012)

Es geht noch weiter. Christian hat mir noch ein paar Videos gezeigt. Denke er veröffentlicht diese demnächst bei Youtube. Ich poste es euch dann hier


----------



## OddGunner (2. Oktober 2012)

Lass mich raten in Ofen bei 300 C D

Und danach durch den fleischwolf jagen


----------



## biohaufen (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Mikrowelle wäre doch auch mal gut


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Es geht noch weiter. Christian hat mir noch ein paar Videos gezeigt. Denke er veröffentlicht diese demnächst bei Youtube. Ich poste es euch dann hier


 
Wenns NOCH cooler wird, als das erste Video, dann isses ja kaum zum Aushalten...


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Oktober 2012)

Wetten, es funktioniert noch! So wie ich es verstanden habe, war es aber schon vorher defekt.
Wäre aber interessant, ob ein Mainboard so etwas aushält. Probieren wir es mal an einem Sabertooth.


----------



## loltheripper (3. Oktober 2012)

Warum einfach nur *WARUM* ????


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2012)

Da kann man wohl sagen das war ein Test, der sich gewaschen hat!


----------



## Fireb0ng (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dafür das es mal mit einem Sabertooth getestet wird. Die sollen doch so stabil und unverwüstlich sein


----------



## JoKa29 (3. Oktober 2012)

... der will ja nur ne neue Waschmaschine ...    Garantiefall an Miele: mhh, die Miele hat mein Mainboard zwar sauber bekommen - aber sind die Beulen in der Trommel normal? V2A hält auch nix mehr aus ....


----------



## Mr.Korky (11. November 2012)

Military class und nun folgt haushaltsklasse .

goil


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Warum einfach nur *WARUM* ????


 

Auch wenns ein wenig her ist - die Antwort auf die Frage ist mehr als simpel.

Warum?
Weil er es kann!


----------



## Soulsnap (12. November 2012)

Ich kann bei sowas echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... Da hat jemand echt zuviel Geld bzw keinen Bezug zum Wert solch einer Hardware... Und der technische sowie wissenschaftliche Nutzen solch eines Unsinns steht wohl auch ausser Frage.. Naja, wem`s gefällt.


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2012)

Das Board war meines Wissens nach sowieso defekt.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. November 2012)

So etwas muss jemand einfach mal ausprobieren 

Die CPU lief nachher sicher schneller oder nicht?


----------



## Soulsnap (12. November 2012)

Naja, wenns tatsächlich defekt war ist es mMn zu vertreten. Aber wer sowas mit funktionsfähiger (aktueller) Hardware macht hat nen Wachsmalstift in der Nase stecken (Building PC´s like a Homer )


----------



## Jolly91 (14. November 2012)

Jetzt ist es gebogen, aber das kann man noch nutzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es gebogen, aber das kann man noch nutzen.


 
Klar kann man es, als Wandschmuck, nicht jeder hat ein gebogenes Mainboard zuhause


----------



## Deimos (15. November 2012)

Wow... Nicht zu fassen, wie kreativ Menschen sein können.  Ziemlich deppert wie ich finde.


----------



## loltheripper (7. Januar 2013)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Auch wenns ein wenig her ist - die Antwort auf die Frage ist mehr als simpel.
> 
> Warum?
> Weil er es kann!


 Ich hab hier auch ein defektes mainboard - was ich kann... Wie wäre es mit mainboard vs. Thermit?


----------



## tobiii (7. Januar 2013)

Kommt jetz ein wenig komisch ...aber ...





WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO SCHLEUDERGANG ...ich wollt mir schon immer mal einen waschgang auf youtube ansehen ;D


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch ein defektes mainboard - was ich kann... Wie wäre es mit mainboard vs. Thermit?



Ja, dass würde ich mir sofort ankucken!


----------



## painleZ (8. Januar 2013)

zuviel Geld und langeweile   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

Intel Extreme Series DZ77RE-75K, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (BOXDZ77RE75K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich vielleicht macht er jetzt geld mit testberichten auf die geizhals verlinkt und youtube klicks?


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Langweile und Überfluss gehen Hand in Hand.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Januar 2013)

Stumpf  

Also auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Jetzt würde mich mal die Microwelle interessieren


----------



## Rico2751988 (28. Januar 2013)

Christian Ney von Ocaholic weiß aber schon, dass seine Lebenszeit begrenzt ist?

Ich bin nen Mensch, der eigentlich alles witzig findet und für jede Blödelei zu haben ist, aber das hier ist weder lustig, noch interessant noch sonstwas und ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass Alkohol oder sonstiges im Spiel war.

Christian Ney von Alcoholic ist doch wohl niemand, der bei Mama im Keller wohnt und noch nie im Leben... na wisst schon 
Der soll mal wirklich lieber das Ding in die Micro ne Stunde, da hätten wir bestimmt mehr von gehabt, also über diesen Waschgang rege ich mich gerade richtig auf... 

So, wieder entspannt


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

Die einen trauern um das tote Mainboard, andere echauffieren sich über 
Sinn oder Unsinn einer solchen Tat.

Mich würde viel eher interessieren, was aus der Waschmaschine geworden 
ist, hat die das überlebt? Was wurde im Flusensieb gefunden? Wie sieht die 
Trommel aus? Und übrigens: will it blend.. ???


----------



## Ceralion (29. Januar 2013)

Find ich auch, ein Bild von der Innenseite der Waschmaschine wäre interessanter gewesen, dass das Mainboard kaputt geht war ja klar.


----------



## Fatalii (10. Januar 2014)

Da bekommt der Begriff Ultra Durable ja eine ganz andere Bedeutung.
MfG

Edit: man man man ist der Thread alt...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Januar 2014)

Es war "DEFEKTE" Hardware, wenn er Langeweile hat und die Maschine eh schon so ein altes Schätzchen ist, why not?
Er hat keine "funktionierende" Hardware zerstört. Höchstens die Waschmaschine hat jetzt ein paar Dellen.

Über Unsinn* kann man lachen oder auch nicht.
Ich finde Unsinn manchmal ganz amüsant.

Meine Empfehlung: "Nehmt das Leben nicht so ernst, ihr kommt eh nicht lebend raus!" 

*Definition von Unsinn:
Unsinn, auch Widersinn, ist ein von Sinn und Logik gelöster oder grob falscher Sachverhalt – bisweilen scherzhaft. 
Eine Handlung oder eine Aussage kann als Unsinn bewertet werden. 
Dies kann eine Warnung, eine Abwertung, oder rhetorisches Argument darstellen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (21. Januar 2014)

Haha. Ist ja echt genial. Hab jedoch nach 20 min aufgehört zu schauen :'D


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Januar 2014)

Neue Entstaubtechnik?

http://youtu.be/hLymhiNCwCs?t=1h3m


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Januar 2014)

Nun... funktionieren tuts definitiv nich mehr^^ Abgerissener Quartz, verbogene Sockelpins und n heftiger Knick... tja, war ja "nur" ein Intelboard


----------



## CrazyBosanchero (22. Januar 2014)

Mein AsRock Z87 OC Formula hat ne Spritzschutz-Beschichtung ugly


----------



## xLeprechaun (25. Juni 2014)

Warum tut Mann (!) sowas?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (25. Juni 2014)

xLeprechaun schrieb:


> Warum tut Mann (!) sowas?


 
Warum nicht!?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Juni 2014)

xLeprechaun schrieb:


> Warum tut Mann (!) sowas?


 
Weil man´s kann!


----------



## dr.cupido (9. Oktober 2014)

Warum wirft man nen großen Stein in ne schleudernde Waschmaschine ? Weils lustig ist


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Oktober 2014)

Total unnötig, uninteressant und unlustig!?


----------



## Rasha (17. Oktober 2014)

Des arme Mainboard ^^


----------



## Gamer_07 (19. Oktober 2014)

Einfach nur stumpf vom feinsten...Ohne Sinn einfach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (20. Oktober 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mein Benchkollege Christian Ney von Ocaholic hat gestern mal probiert wie es einem Intel DZ77RE-75K in der Waschmaschine ergeht.


Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass man Hauptplatinen für gute Übertakten von allen
leitenden Produktionsrückständen befreien sollte, aber leiten Waschmittelrückstände 
nicht auch? Ich stecke meine immer in einen Geschirrspüler, damit sie wirklich fettfrei 
werden. Das bringt ein paar 100 MHZ Schleuder-Potential.


----------



## Amon (24. Oktober 2014)

Der hat die selbe Waschmaschine wie ich!


----------



## TaugtsWas (26. Oktober 2014)

Das tut einem beim zusehen weg


----------



## bitbowl (7. November 2014)

Das tut so im nicht vorhandenen Herzen weh :'(


----------



## TheRoxx (27. November 2014)

Wenn man Casemoddet braucht man auch saubere hardware..... also das ist ja fast pflicht oder nicht? :'D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2014)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Warum macht man sowas???


Alles im Namen der Kunst. Gute Performance!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. November 2014)

nur mal so zur info, man kann nen rechner in ner spülmaschine spülen und wenn man ihn gut trocknen lässt funktioniert er sogar noch  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKUFMYe75Bw


----------



## Pos-Pit (13. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube das ist die richtige Methode die Waschmaschine und das Board erfolgreich zu Schrotten. 
Ich würde gerne wissen wie die  Waschtrommel und das Mainboard nach zwei weiteren Waschgängen aussieht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2015)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das Board war meines Wissens nach sowieso defekt.



Dann hätte er nict ganz am Anfang von "Brand new Board" reden sollen... 

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus dass hier nicht mutwillig ein brandneues Board zerlegt wurde... von daher... ganz spaßig^^


----------

